

Y Combinator Winter 2013 Demo Day, Batch 2: Meet Lollipuff, Goldbely, And More - wilfra
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/26/y-combinator-winter-2013-batch-2/

======
jcr
> _Medias founder Gautam Sivakumar_

If any of the techcrunch folks are watching, you've misspelt the company name.
It should be "Medisas"

